# Help me with HO tires.....



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay, I have years of big slot car experience but have been stabbing in the dark for three years trying to get a good track for the kids and I to play with. I have a collection of Super G+ and four BSRT G3 cars. I have a track almost ready to run and need some fresh silicone tires. 

What I am needing is some detailed information regarding rear wheels, tires, sizes, and PLEASE a good place to order from. ...... Please help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think your best bet is to hit one of the slot car shows. This way you can see and handle what your looking for. Every different chassis will take different size tires. Just my .02 :wave:


----------



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

Finding a show seems harder than finding a website for HO parts...... Probably the closet track is a two hour drive. I just need some tires.....


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Try RT-HO.com


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I know RT-ho has great t-jet stuff, but the site does not show mag car (inline) tires.

Supertire.com has lots of inline tire choices.

for the SG+ cars, I remove their axle sets all together and I replace them with tyco axles or .059 drill blanks. I also use tyco hubs or any aftermarket hub. this way any standard tire will fit on the hub, you do not need the weird tires for the sg+


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Super G+Parts*

Although I am primarily a T-Jet guy, I am occasionally asked by a local club to fill-in at their 12hr races. They run G-Jets which are a close kin to the Super G+. Scale Auto is a great source for parts, bodies and tires. They have a full line of BSRT speed parts and rolling chassis. HO Slot Car Racing would be another spot.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Slotking is right on, and definitely Supertires all the way!


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

bjanzen said:


> Okay, I have years of big slot car experience but have been stabbing in the dark for three years trying to get a good track for the kids and I to play with. I have a collection of Super G+ and four BSRT G3 cars. I have a track almost ready to run and need some fresh silicone tires.
> 
> What I am needing is some detailed information regarding rear wheels, tires, sizes, and PLEASE a good place to order from. ...... Please help me out.
> 
> Thanks


This site has a good source of info.http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/,,,,,,, Click on Hot parts and tools to the left of the page and then tires and wheels.As for tires. Do an internet search for HO scale silicon tires. Make sure you have a drink of choice on hand. Your gonna be there a while.


----------



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

Guys, 

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. I have been all over the web and eBay. I have a full cart at HCSlots (Harden Creek) and I am feeling like I want to build a few Fray cars. I finally got the track up and running yesterday. It is an absolute blast to run on. I will get some fresh tires for the cars I have and check back in here soon. The squealing from my two kids yesterday was just priceless and made all the work worthwhile.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Links to numerous sources.


http://marioncountyraceway.com/files/Links/favorite_links.htm


----------

